# Ram Cichlid Maybe in Trouble?



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

So today I found that both of my beautiful German blue rams have small pink spots on them. At first I thought it was ick, but it doesn't look like it was sprinkled on them, but place in specific areas on them, plus they're pink. Any ideas?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Get a pic. Could be color, could be something attached like flukes, could be wounds/missing scales. Invite over whoever you know that has the best camera.


----------



## Glimpze (Sep 10, 2010)

usually females have pinkish/purplish spots on their belly


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

not spots, more like a whole pink belly.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, I couldn't get a good pic but the definitely have ick, because it's grown so much more that it's easier to see that it's ick. I've been treating them with Rid-Ick Plus for the past to days, so I hope it gets better This is also the first time I've ever experienced any of my fish having ick, BTW.


----------

